# Emin Boztepe



## Ric Flair (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone personally met this Sifu???

What are your impressions of him???

People have often claimed he is a bully/thug.  Is this true?  

What about the whole William Vs Emin issue???  People who have spoken badly about Emin have often even spoken bad about William.

Are both of these Sifu's decent people and effective fighters???  

Any more conflict between the two in 2005???


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 10, 2005)

A little digging around on the net should provide you with a video of the Emin vs William fight, you can draw your own conclusions.

It looked much like a school yard fight to me.  Emin surprised him and tackled him, they rolled around on the ground for a bit.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 10, 2005)

yes, this has been discussed here before, you can probably find the info you need if you search a bit.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 10, 2005)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Anyone personally met this Sifu???
> 
> What are your impressions of him???
> 
> ...


 
Never met him, watched a few of his videos, some good stuff going on.  I wouldn't believe what people are saying, belive nothing, make your own mind up otherwise you just get caught up in a tangle of WC politics and its a complete waste of time.  Avoid it.  I'm willing to say both are decent people, i have seen a fair amount of footage on both and i would say they could both be effective, personally i don't get on so well with cheungs written work but that means nothing really.  I think its safe to say that the conflict is dead and burried long ago and is only perpetuated by online discussion of a really shabby video and a lot of chinese whispers.


----------



## Ric Flair (Nov 10, 2005)

The reason i ask for first hand account of people who have spent time and got to know either Sifu's is because

i see a lot of people expressing either negative or positive things about both Sifu's without even actually meeting either.

It is good to form opinions about others but, how often are these opinions based on first hand knowledge and experience???


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 11, 2005)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> The reason i ask for first hand account of people who have spent time and got to know either Sifu's is because
> 
> i see a lot of people expressing either negative or positive things about both Sifu's without even actually meeting either.
> 
> It is good to form opinions about others but, how often are these opinions based on first hand knowledge and experience???


 
Having an opinion is one thing, going out of ones way to slate others is another.  And if people were to express positive or negative things about either sifu after meeting them i still would take their opinion with a pinch of salt.


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 20, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Anyone personally met this Sifu???
> 
> What are your impressions of him???
> 
> ...


 
What really happened as I read is the following:
At a cartain seminar by Master Leung Ting, a student of William wanted to compete with him in a Chi Sao sparring. Leung Ting accepted, but was shocked to realize that this student was able to hit him several times in the sparring. As master Emin Boztepe was a Leung ting student of the EWTO, he felt that he must do something to restore back the name of the Wing Tsun. He spent a whole year of intensive training to compete with that student's master, which was Master william Cheung. If you saw the video, you will realize that Emin friends filmed the incident. You will see that Emin almost had the upper hand in the ground fight, bacause never expect his friends to film him in a losing part in this video.
In the other hand, William Cheung's students stated that after a while, their master got up and defeated master Emin(This was not filmed).

Actually, I don't care who won or lost, because we Wing Chun students and Masters must help each other in understanding the concepts of a system. I know that my master met Emin Boztepe, same goes for some people training with me. they said that he is a very respectful guy and very friendly, he is the kind of a teacher that teaches you as a friend more than a strict teacher. regarding master Cheung, I think he is also a very respected guy in australia, he is considered to be a top master in there.

P.S: this story may not be true, it is just what I saw posted by someone in an other forum . (Not sure about it)...


----------

